# Nismo Seats?



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey,

Quick question...does anyone have a pair of those Nismo seats....i mean, they cant be the best. But i dont think you could beat the price...and they are probably a good replacement right?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well first of all if they are cheap they aren't nismo


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

yeah those mass sold seats on E-bay are not nismo. Only way you could find some authentic nismos for that price is to find some one who has some and is desprate for money.
I imagine the cheap ones are like the APC seats, from what I've heard, uncomfortable, and the back pivot lock can break.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so does anyone know of a good seat that is cheap?
I know good and cheap don't go together but what is the best for your money?
I like the style of the apc's are they dependable?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't worry about the seats on eBAY.....they are not the best but they aren't really bad...a lot of people got them and not complaint....buy them... $160.oo for a pair of seats that looks better than stock seats is a bargain


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> Don't worry about the seats on eBAY.....they are not the best but they aren't really bad...a lot of people got them and not complaint....buy them... $160.oo for a pair of seats that looks better than stock seats is a bargain


i agree as long as there arnt any safty issues them buy them as quick as you can but you could also try to find a kit to reupolster you seats you have right now.........unless they are the crappy non bolsterd seats then i say dump um


----------



## 91NX2000SR20(DE) (Sep 23, 2004)

depending on how much you want to spend on seats...you may want to check out http://www.procarbyscat.com and they have a pretty good selection of different types of seats from old muscle car-style to euro ricer-style seats.......hope it helps :dumbass: :thumbup:


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

leather seat covers 
this place has high quality leather and like suede seat covers with most required install stuff. they are like 700$ but i would rather do that than buy new seats...but personally i like the look/shape of stock 200sx seats. the kit covers the back seats too.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> leather seat covers
> this place has high quality leather and like suede seat covers with most required install stuff. they are like 700$ but i would rather do that than buy new seats...but personally i like the look/shape of stock 200sx seats. the kit covers the back seats too.


you would rather pay 700 bucks to recover your stock seats? i can understand something like those neoprene covers just to get rid on the tweed crap but i dont think i could ever justify 700 bucks for leather covers. back seat maybe but i would never recover my stock seats in leather i would get nicer seats :thumbup:


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Well i guess thats just me. I think our stock front seats look pretty sporty as is so im ok with them.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> Don't worry about the seats on eBAY.....they are not the best but they aren't really bad...a lot of people got them and not complaint....buy them... $160.oo for a pair of seats that looks better than stock seats is a bargain


Read the fine print in most of those cheap ebay ads for seats.. yea $160 sounds great....PLUS $199 for shipping...

If you're going to buy the cheap ones then go somewhere like JC Whitney and get free shipping.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> Read the fine print in most of those cheap ebay ads for seats.. yea $160 sounds great....PLUS $199 for shipping...
> 
> If you're going to buy the cheap ones then go somewhere like JC Whitney and get free shipping.


iv seen that while looking at the seats i allways thought you all knew about it. yes 200 is crazy, jcw accually does have decent seats with out the hooky "NISMO" on it. and you can choose allmost any color combo :thumbup: i think i would go that corse now that i think about it


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> Read the fine print in most of those cheap ebay ads for seats.. yea $160 sounds great....PLUS $199 for shipping...
> 
> If you're going to buy the cheap ones then go somewhere like JC Whitney and get free shipping.


I got my seats from eBay for $150.00 shipped
good deal :banana:


----------

